# I'm new...



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

I am swfl's wife. Figured I'd join to learn more and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs swfl, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs swfl said:


> I am swfl's wife. Figured I'd join to learn more and see what all the fuss is about.



hi
your husband makes sexual advances at me all the time. I'm ok with it... Just wanted you to know...


----------



## Swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> hi
> your husband makes sexual advances at me all the time. I'm ok with it... Just wanted you to know...


It's your arms bro I can't help myself.


----------



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

He does the same thing to me all the time. All I can say is you'll get used to it


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

we've seen you topless


welcome to imf


----------



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes you have.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2013)

_*

  Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 9, 2013)

Z499 said:


> we've seen you topless
> 
> 
> welcome to imf



Omg your right...

mrs swfl... Thank you.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah she's pretty cool.  I'm a lucky guy... Well every other day or so


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs swfl said:


> Yes you have.


do you like big tat2ed bald guys?


----------



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> do you like big tat2ed bald guys?


I like my men strong and handsome.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

hammer curls...55 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

just kidding...my wife is taking that video...she would stab me in the chest...thanx for the pics


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

i still cant get passed the loud mouths in the back ground


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah...I made that black guy shut up recently...I haven't heard him say a word in a month


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

haha nice. be careful now, the black guy might think youre a racist now.  thankfully those types of people have been clearing out of my gym, now i finally dont have to wait on people doing their behind the back barbell wrist curls in the squat rack.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

he probly could look decent...he piles ungodly amounts of plates on every machine and then effortless moves them....but only thru 1/4 range of motion...never seen him sweat...hes been there for years....not a new years moron


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

gotcha.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

Z499 said:


> haha nice. be careful now, the black guy might       think       youre a racist now.  thankfully those types of people have been clearing out of my gym, now i finally dont have to wait on people doing their behind the back barbell wrist curls in the squat rack.



think?


----------



## Z499 (Mar 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> think?



yup, heaven forbid if a white guy treats a black guy like how he would treat another white guy. no such thing as equality


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrs swfl said:


> I like my men strong and handsome.



So does your husband...


----------



## Swfl (Mar 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So does your husband...


 I like my women strong and perky, and sexy... Handsome is my department. If she gets handsome then she is getting cutoff from the juice...


----------



## Z499 (Mar 19, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I like my women strong and perky, and sexy... Handsome is my department. If she gets handsome then she is getting cutoff from the juice...



I likem naked and doing things to me


----------



## John3brav0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Scoundrel (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------

